
Ask HN: What do future employers look down upon? - frfl
My original question was going to be:<p>&gt; Is taking a PHP (laraval, php7) job going to be looked down upon by future employers? Suppose you have side-project work in other, trendy languages&#x2F;frameworks too. The PHP job is NOT Wordpress related. (Seems like PHP, perhaps deservedly so due to x, y, z..., has a bad reputation)<p>But I suppose it would make sense to ask a more general question.<p>&gt; In general, what do future employers look down upon when hiring someone? What are some red flags* that would stand out?<p>A few I can think of (which may or may not be red flags depending on who you ask, highly subjective):
- No knowledge of TechX and TrendyTechY
- Short stints at many jobs (less than a year each)<p>*: For simplicity and reducing the scope, let&#x27;s ignore obvious red flags like: no VCS knowledge, limited coding, limited developer tool knowledge, no-or-limited teamwork experience, other things to indicate incompetent software development skills
======
djaouen
Job hopping. Gaps in resume. I know this from experience. :-(

------
kyriakos
If you have good non wordpress php experience and an eu work permit you fall
in the group of developers we hire so no that won't be looked down at least
with the companies I work with.

What we generally don't like in resumes is candidates who switch jobs every
few months, have learned no new tech in the past 2 years and/or never had a
side project.

------
satirka
In my experience and opinion I think no employer will ever look down upon a
particular technology that you know.

What they might look down upon instead are some characteristic traits that
they might find in you. For example: passive, not enthusiastic, no ambition
etc.

If you show enthusiasm and passion for what you do, the employer won't
hesitate to hire you because everything is learn-able if you have the will.

